# Pre Stain Conditioner vs. Sanding Sealer



## jonlb (Dec 26, 2009)

I'm doing my first project with Poplar and quickly finding out why it has somewhat of a bad name when it comes to finishing. Anyway, can someone tell me what the difference is between a sanding sealer and a pre stain wood conditioner. Thanks


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

jonlb said:


> I'm doing my first project with Poplar and quickly finding out why it has somewhat of a bad name when it comes to finishing. Anyway, can someone tell me what the difference is between a sanding sealer and a pre stain wood conditioner. Thanks



Sanding sealers, which include using any thinned version of a film topcoat including shellac do just that...seal. You can effectively seal so stain will not absorb, or absorb evenly.

Pre-stain conditioners penetrate the pores and reduce the amount of penetration of the larger pores, and hard and soft areas, to allow a more even absorption of the stain. It does not seal.


----------

